# Olor Fuerte Robusto Cigar Review - consistent



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

i first tried these about 3 years ago. decided to pull the trigger on a fiver recently. it is just as tasty as it was back then. medium bodied, ear...

Read the full review here: Olor Fuerte Robusto Cigar Review - consistent


----------

